# Vail valley crew



## EZLIFE (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello all,
Looking to get into some BC and SC this year. Looking for anyone looking for a partner or crew willing to let me tag. Just got done attending an ava class and getting a splitboard set up. Also looking to hit the chutes. Willing to travel some if other areas are up to hit it. Let me know

Happy turns


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

EZL, I actually hit Vail Pass up on a fairly regular basis, above the black lakes on the sled side. It's a pretty good area to take out someone new to bc game actually. The terrain is small cliffs, and pillows, with decent tree runs down lower. The only drawback is that it's a fairly long day. 2 miles in, 2 miles out, but I never have a bad time back there either. I don't have much personal experience with the East Vail Chutes area, except scoping it out from the ski area and from Vail Pass. Looks real nice with plenty of dangers. I have a lot of friends who hit it and all say it's the real deal, and I believe them. 

Berthoud Pass is another spot I frequent quite a bit. Probably more than anywhere. It also happens to be world class with tons of different terrain. It's popular for a reason, but there is plenty of terrain to go around too. 

The thing that sucks atm, is that the snow just isn't there. Once it start flying I'll be hitting those spots asap.


----------



## EZLIFE (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the reply. Yeah pretty aware of the snow situation and its pretty ugly. Just looking for some people who will be out when the white stuff does fly. long days are not an issure and would be willing to hit both passes. Do you get into the split game or just hiking it out?? Keep in touch and let me know when you do head out. My e-mail is [email protected] feel free to shoot me an e-mail.
Thanks
EZ


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've split with Kill before, he's an animal. 

I'm a sled necker about to pick up a second sled. So I do it the lazy way


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> I've split with Kill before, he's an animal.
> 
> I'm a sled necker about to pick up a second sled. So I do it the lazy way


Actually, nothing lazy about sled neckin'. You're going to learn...

Plus, I want to get some days out with you on that second sled. I need practice with one of those. You should still get a split as then you'd have the ultimate backcountry set up minus a helicopter. 

EZL, yeah I am pretty deep into the splitboard game. Started in 2000. Back then there was only one other splitter I'd see at Berthoud. Very few of us. Now a days, splitters usually outnumber skiers in the groups I go with. I'm liking that.

Looks like we are going to have to start a Colorado Backcountry riders thread.


----------



## EZLIFE (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow good to hear. Very cool way to get into the backcountry, although I must say it would be nice to rip a sled everywhere. Someday ha. Since were talking splits and you have spent some time on the things whats your opinion on karakoram vs spark set ups. Also do you have any gear you are interested in selling?? 
Thanks EZ


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been eyeing splits on clist


----------



## EZLIFE (Dec 24, 2011)

*snow wha*

Hey rounded up all my BC gear. Just curious if anyone has been out or would like to meet up to get some laps in.
EZ


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

I've also taken a couple avy awareness courses recently. Was going to pick up a split board this year but with the shitty conditions I'm going to hold off until next year. Heard someone just got buried at Berthoud last week?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

StreetDoc said:


> I've also taken a couple avy awareness courses recently. Was going to pick up a split board this year but with the shitty conditions I'm going to hold off until next year. Heard someone just got buried at Berthoud last week?


A guy got pretty beat up on the Second Creek Headwall. Not really a place you want to be right now. In fact, anything in the alpine is rolling the dice right now.

The CAIC report on the accident.


----------

